# Vacation Club Bellaire Michigan?



## patty5ia (Aug 20, 2007)

We're checking into Vacation Club, RCI #2074, on Friday.  Any suggestions for  a particular two bedroom 6/6 that we should request?   I have never been to this area before, can anyone suggest the best hikes, parks, restaurants, etc.
We are not golfers and I know there are many courses in the area.  Any other information about the resort would be greatly appreciated.  The TUG reviews are rather old.
Thanks so much.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Aug 20, 2007)

You lucky dog!!

Well here are a few suggestions....


Bring warm clothes!   Fall has arrived here in Michigan.    Its been dipping in to the low 50's at night.    And its been raining for 2 days in my part of the state,  which we hadn't seen any rain for a very long time.




We rented a lockoff at the Legend Cottages,   do you know what section you'll be in?     I'm not up to par on the whole Vacation Club thing,  But I know that there are several timeshares within that same resort.    


Make sure you take a drive over to Traverse City!


----------



## AmyL4408 (Aug 20, 2007)

There is alot of nature in the area, but not much else (other than golf).     You'll be about 1/2 hour out of Traverse City.


There is a Grand Traverse Pie Company, which you need to visit. 
http://www.gtpie.com/

La Senioritas is my favorite Mexican restaurant in the whole state!  I think there are two of them in Traverse City.

There is a Greek bar type restaurant right on front street in Traverse City, with amazing Gyros.



Petoskey is nice if you are looking for a day trip.   

One of my favorite restaurants is in Elk Rapids called Pearls    http://www.redmesagrill.com/pearls.asp



I would avoid the restaurant right by Vacation Club.   I can't think of the name of it, but it is located at the local golf course.    They try to make it fancy, but I think it is just overpriced (unless your desperate).


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like this is part of Shanty Creek so you might want to check out shantycreek.com where they list restaurants, activities, events. Haven't stayed at the vacation club, however I can tell you Shanty Creek is one of my favorite Michigan spots. I agree with the other poster that Traverse City and Petoskey are places you want to visit. Also Harbor Springs. All of these areas are true gems in Michigan. If you enjoy a gourmet meal, you might want to check out Tapawingo.net. This restaurant is in the middle of nowhere but people come from as far as Chicago to enjoy. Expensive but a real treat.


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions - sounds good!

My confirmation says our unit is WW883.  Anyone know anything about this unit?  

We also want to go to Mackinac Island.  How long will it take us to get there?


----------



## SherryS (Aug 20, 2007)

Mackinaw Island is very doable from Shanty Creek.  Also look at going to the UP along US 2....beautiful little stretch of beach there!  We also traveled to Taquomanon Falls, and shipwreck museum at Whitefish Point, while staying at Shanty Creek.  There is a wildfire there now, almost under control, so may have some areas off limits.  WW stands for WestWinds units which are , if I remember correctly, located totally separate from the main resort area. (Just checked my info., and PineBrook is the name of the units separate from the rest of the resort!)  If you look at the reviews, I think I wrote a review when we stayed in Westwinds, and compared it to the other areas of the resort where we have also stayed.


----------



## AmyL4408 (Aug 20, 2007)

patty5ia said:


> We also want to go to Mackinac Island.  How long will it take us to get there?




I think that would be about 1 1/2 hour drive to Mackinaw City, and then you have a short ferry ride to the Island.

Petoskey would be on the way towards Mackinaw.

Traverse City is the opposite direction.


I'm going up to the area next week for a few days.   But I'm having to rent a condo.... We will be staying at Agaming in Elk Ridge, which is not too far at all from where you'll be going.     Actually its not bad at all $120/night for a 2BR (They gave me the 2BR at the 1BR price, because there are only two of us and 1BR was sold out)


We will have La Seniorita for dinner on night # 1
Pearls for dinner on night # 2
And probably La Seniorita again in Gaylord on our drive home


The La Seniorita that was near us closed about 5 years ago... :annoyed:   And we miss it ALOT.


----------



## Abaco-Bob (Aug 21, 2007)

A sugestion for a nice day trip would be to go to Sleeping Bear Dunes National Park. It is on Lake M. about 2 hours from Shanty Creek. It is west of Traverse City. We went in 2004 and had a fun time. Check out this web site for more info  http://www.nps.gov/slbe/

Abaco - Bob


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 21, 2007)

Acccording to my Vacation Club manual Westwinds 883 is a ground level deluxe 2 bedroom.  Master bedroom has a king size bed, guest bedroom a queen.  Unit also has a whirlpool tub and a gas firelplace.  There is a washer/dryer.  

     I have not stayed in these units, but they are pretty new and they look nice from the outside. I also think they are in the main part of the resort.  Hope this helps.

dogfeet


----------



## lbertera (Aug 21, 2007)

There is some nice winieries in the area.  Also there is some nice antique stores.  Alden is a nice small town with a store that sells its own brand of seasons; you should stop and buy some of their "Mircle Blend".


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 21, 2007)

We'll also be at the resort - staying at Legends Cottages from Aug. 26 - 31st (we own there).  When you check in at the reservation center, you can get lots of info on what to see/do.  The staff are VERY helpful.  There is really quite a bit to do and see around the area.  We have never been bothered with "sales calls" while staying at the resort.  We have not stayed at WestWinds, but in talking to the resort this morning, was advised that WestWinds is one of the newer buildings.  Our owner's manual describes unit Westwind 883 as:
Westwind 3 (WW883):  Ground level Royal Deluxe 2 bedroom; stairs; sleeps 6; Master bedroom - king, 13" TV; master bath w/shower, whirlpool tub; guest bedroom - queen; sofa sleeper - double; guest bath w/tub-shower combination; gas fireplace; private deck; washer/dryer; dining service for 10 & linens.

If you do decide to go to Mackinaw Island, you can get discount ferry tickets on-line thru the three major ferry lines:  (all three lines offer a "buy two adult tickets/get child's ticket free" if purchased on-line)
StarLine - www.mackinacferry.com
Arnolds - www.arnoldline.com 
Shepler's - www.sheplersferry.com

You can also get further info the area's attractions by going to www.michigan.org and searching under the travel section.

Have a great time!  Hopefully all the rain will be gone when you visit our great state!!!


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for the great information.  We are really looking forward to this week - and the resort and the unit sound wonderful.  We will have two couples who will be joining us for separate three day periods and it looks like a great place to share.

I will write a review when I return!

Thanks, Patty


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 21, 2007)

I do have another questions - should we take the traditional ferry or the faster new one?  Do we need to get tickets online to save time?  We will probably go there on Tuesday.  Is renting bikes advised?  We like to ride bicycles but are used to good ones, not coasters.  Is one day enough to see everything there?  Where should we have lunch or dinner?


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 21, 2007)

patty5ia said:


> I do have another questions - should we take the traditional ferry or the faster new one?  Do we need to get tickets online to save time?  We will probably go there on Tuesday.  Is renting bikes advised?  We like to ride bicycles but are used to good ones, not coasters.  Is one day enough to see everything there?  Where should we have lunch or dinner?



Not sure what you mean by "traditional ferry"?  The three ferry lines to Mackinac Island are basically the same - we never noticed any difference between them.  We just always went with the less expensive, usually who had the best on-line coupon/discount; though it seems when I checked this morning that all three are now running the same discount (buy two adults/get a child's ticket free).

As far as bike rental - there are numerous rental places on the island - and you can get almost any type of bike, though after the amount of use they have been thru, I wouldn't say any are "good ones".  I have not been able to locate any type of discount for bike rental on the island.  If you do a search on google using "mackinac island bike rental" it will direct you to the various rental locations on the island and you can see what they charge and what types of bikes they have for rent.

Also, we enjoy touring the Fort, the butterfly house is a nice stop during a hot afternoon (you can get a discount coupon on-line for the butterfly house), and wondering thru the various streets and looking at the beautiful houses on the island.  Also, if you walk up past the Grand Hotel, directly past it there is an informal carriage museum that not alot of people know about.  There is no cost to go inside and there are some interesting old carriages to see.

Be sure and wear comfortable walking shoes, there are a few VERY steep hills, and you will spend quite a bit of time walking.

As far as recommendations for eating - we enjoy the Yankee Rebel Tavern.  Off the main street, on Aster Street.  Has very good homemade soups and daily specials.

You've picked a good day to go to the Island - Accuweather is predicting sunny, and in the low 80's.  We'll just miss you, as we are going to the Island on Wednesday!  Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Gracey (Aug 21, 2007)

We like the Shepler Ferry and normally take that one over but that is our personal preference.  As for lunch or dinner, The woods is our favorite restaurant on the island it is owned by the grand hotel but is on the opposite side of the island near their golf course.  The food and ambience is special! http://www.grandhotel.com/woods.html   Before or after dinner go for drinks downstairs they have this neat old fashioned bowling alley that's fun to play on too.  For a first timer on the island I would start off with a traditional horse and buggy tour to familiarize yourself with the island then decide if you want to rent bikes.  But the island is nice and flat if you follow the shoreline route and is beautiful to bike around.  Can't tell you about the condition of the rentals we have always brought our own bikes in the past.


----------

